# Sedona Summit questions



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 29, 2020)

I have an I.I. exchange reservation at the Sedona Summit and the res. says that it is unit code UUU2.  Does that specify the section?  Or what does it mean?

Because this is an exchange, do I have to pay a daily resort fee?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 29, 2020)

I think it just means its a DRI deposit. 

There should be a section on the document that lists resort fees.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 29, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I think it just means its a DRI deposit.
> 
> There should be a section on the document that lists resort fees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply, Dave.  When I was completing the exchange, I didn't recall seeing an "advisory" regarding fees, and when I got the i.i. confirmation pdf, it had the standard "boiler-plate" that is on every confirmation, including my Marriott exchanges. 
"You are responsible for imposed utility/energy surcharges, occupancy or similar taxes, service charges, telephone connection fees, long distance phone charges, personal charges, and applicable amenities usage, housekeeping or *resort fees*."  

But, I checked a Marriott confirmation and that section was identical.  But every Marriott TS that I've ever stayed at did not charge me a resort fee.  When I called the Summit, I talked to a young woman who was not positive about the resort fee.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 29, 2020)

@BJRSanDiego - If you look through this thread, it looks like you’ll get a “Welcome” email from the resort, telling you about the mandatory resort fees.








						Resort Fees on II exchange?  What next?
					

Just got the welcome email for my II exchange and they are charging me $15.95 per day for the use of the pools, grills, play areas etc.  I already paid II several hundred dollars just for the trade.  Is this normal?  I've only done one other exchange and there were no fees on that one.  This is...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 29, 2020)

PamMo said:


> If you look through this thread, it looks like you’ll get a “Welcome” email from the resort, telling you about the mandatory resort fees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @PamMo , looks like I'm stuck with the fee.  A few minutes ago I got onto a Diamond site and found the same in tucked in some corner of their website.  I also saw that there was another disturbing advisory:  
 "Limited Cell/Mobile Phone and Wi-Fi Access
_The resort Wi-Fi is severely limited resulting in connectivity issues throughout the resort. While we are working to improve this service it is a long term project and we apologize for any inconvenience caused. We provide internet access at the business center computers in the lobby."_

I find it surprising that an otherwise high quality resort has "connectivity issues throughout the resort."  

I'm a bit disappointed that Interval does not list the specific cost during the 18 minute exchange "hold" period.  Our check-in is in 2021, so I suspect that the Diamond email may come later.  I stayed at the Summit in the fall of 2018 and I don't recall having to pay a resort fee.  (I do recall the poor cell service and the poor Wi-fi).  I had previously stayed at the Ridge on Sedona Golf (2012) and don't recall them having a fee either.

But, I guess that I shouldn't "sweat the small stuff".


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 29, 2020)

Here's a thread where I asked a similar question from 2017:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/checking-into-sedona-summit-on-sunday.250636/
There is a check in for owners and a sales check in for the fresh meat, i.e. exchangers.  I arrived around 7 after a long drive and went to the main check in as advised in that thread.  The guy kept wanting me to go to the other building, but I persisted in saying I was tired and I just wanted my keys.  He finally gave in and I was able to check in.   I think it helped that it was late and, I think, the sales area was shutting down.  I received numerous calls from the sales/check in folks the following day or two, which I ignored.   The resort fees were mentioned in the advance email, but I was never asked to pay them at the resort.  I suspect that was because of where I checked in. 

Sue


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2020)

Non DRI owners and exchangers  must pay DRI resort fees.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 30, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks @PamMo , looks like I'm stuck with the fee. A few minutes ago I got onto a Diamond site and found the same in tucked in some corner of their website. I also saw that there was another disturbing advisory:
> "Limited Cell/Mobile Phone and Wi-Fi Access
> _The resort Wi-Fi is severely limited resulting in connectivity issues throughout the resort. While we are working to improve this service it is a long term project and we apologize for any inconvenience caused. We provide internet access at the business center computers in the lobby."_
> 
> ...



The fees just started in 2019, DRI is not the only one, many systems are jumping on that bandwagon.

I agree the internet should have been corrected quickly. In these times internet is a necessary utility up there with gas, electricity, and water. They have been collecting fees for it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## easyrider (Sep 3, 2020)

I have an exchange through VI and all it says is the resort wants a $100 security deposit when I check in. No taxes or anything else mentioned on our reservation. 

Bill

*YOU NEED TO KNOW 
Minimum age requirement for check-in is 21 years of age. A photo identification, credit card for $100 security deposit will be required at check in. *


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have an exchange through VI and all it says is the resort wants a $100 security deposit when I check in. No taxes or anything else mentioned on our reservation.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


Please take your confirmation letter with you, if they try to charge you for resort fees.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Please take your confirmation letter with you, if they try to charge you for resort fees.



Yes I will because it is on my phone. 

Bill


----------



## babysteps (Sep 8, 2020)

VI owners who reserve through VI for Sedona Summit don't pay resort fees, this is explicit in the VI confirmation letter. Might be linked to a prior more active relationship between VI and DRI (before my time, one of the DRI sales team knew about it).


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 9, 2020)

Can anyone report on a VI exchange experience here?   I gather exchanger get the poorest rooms.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 9, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Can anyone report on a VI exchange experience here?   I gather exchanger get the poorest rooms.


When we stayed there 2 years ago, it was an exchange through Interval.  I had called in advance and was told that for most ii exchanges that we would be put in the oldest section (close to the lobby).  That section is the more basic of the 3 building phases.  I understand that  some of the other sections have upgraded kitchens, counters, flooring and furniture and perhaps nicer layouts.  Also, the oldest section generally doesn't have much of a view.  But our room was clean and convenient to parking and most resort activities.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 9, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Can anyone report on a VI exchange experience here?   I gather exchanger get the poorest rooms.



Sedona Summit is a nice resort. There are no bad units.  You may not get a view of the red rock is the worse you can do. They have Mesa and Sunset rooms. To be honest, there’s not a big difference between the two types in my opinion. Enjoy the resort and it’s facilities. This is one of DR nicer places.


----------



## winger (Sep 10, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks @PamMo , looks like I'm stuck with the fee.  A few minutes ago I got onto a Diamond site and found the same in tucked in some corner of their website.  I also saw that there was another disturbing advisory:
> "Limited Cell/Mobile Phone and Wi-Fi Access
> _The resort Wi-Fi is severely limited resulting in connectivity issues throughout the resort. While we are working to improve this service it is a long term project and we apologize for any inconvenience caused. We provide internet access at the business center computers in the lobby."_
> 
> ...


What cell carrier to you have?  I am thinking of a visiting in the next year or two.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 10, 2020)

I have Verizon.  When we were last there (2 years ago), I could get the cell phone, albeit with a weak signal, in one room of the unit.  I don't recall if I had to go to the lobby to get on the internet.  But, not having very good cell phone coverage and wifi isn't the end of the world. Also, I can pick up emails on my cell phone when we're out of the resort.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 10, 2020)

We are at Sedona Ridge on RCI exchange right now. Our studio is good size, but location is far from impressive. We were charged $15.35 daily resort fee.  Conectibility is a challenge, Wi-fi sub-stand, ATT phone gets one bar. Two days in the row no hot water. When I brought it up with CS Manager she just brushed it off. We are experiencing their record low temps, but the weather is excellent for hiking. It feels like season is in full swing, not vacant spots on trail head parking lots. I want to return here in April to see it in bloom.


----------



## winger (Nov 10, 2020)

We did visit about 10 yrs ago, smartphones were not huge back then, I just remembered we had an awesome time. Point is, not having reliable data may actually be a good thing while on Sedona. So much natural beauty to enjoy, so focus on that


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 10, 2020)

I forgot to mention that I deflected very aggressive sales pitch. You are greeted by Sales force as you walk in, directed to register, and immediately swamped by young and eager gentlemen, who want to give you an opportunity to explore all great options you have.  They are obviously pushing exploratory package. Resist!
 First offer was $100 card, second offer $150 and manager beat them all with special offer of $250 cash card. I was very calm. I practiced skill learned on TUG forum, thanked him and walked away.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 11, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> I forgot to mention that I deflected very aggressive sales pitch. You are greeted by Sales force as you walk in, directed to register, and immediately swamped by young and eager gentlemen, who want to give you an opportunity to explore all great options you have.  They are obviously pushing exploratory package. Resist!
> First offer was $100 card, second offer $150 and manager beat them all with special offer of $250 cash card. I was very calm. I practiced skill learned on TUG forum, thanked him and walked away.


Thanks for the info, @Krteczech.  We're going to be there in February.  

The lack of hot water is a concern. my wife and I shower daily.  Two days w/o hot water (your previous post) would be like primitive dry camping.  It would probably take me hours to raise hell with the management, to post on Facebook and to write a scathing (funny metaphore for cold water....) tripadvisor review.  I'm hoping that it doesn't happen to us.

A few years ago I had to replace my waterheater in my house.  I'm a handyman, so I did it myself.  I replaced within 24 hours of when it started leaking.  So - - 2 days without water - - and counting - - says that someone didn't jump on the problem right away.   But... it is Sedona... and 2 hours away from their major supply city.  If I were you, I would ask to be moved.  I would also schedule a meeting with the GM to allow him/her to do something to make you a happy camper.  When we were at Hyatt Pinon Point, we had 2 or 3 days of AC problems.  The moved us after they figured out the the solution wasn't imminent.  The GM called me before we left to come to her office and offered me a replacement week (2 BR) to be used in 18 months.  We ended up getting one of the best view units in the entire resort.  This was such a pleasant surprised because we were rolling with the punches and hadn't let it negatively affect our vacation.  Maybe the Summit management may do something to make the situation a bit better.

We have had various problems over the years when timesharing, such as water coming out of the ceiling from the unit above, but in those 3 or 4 cases, the management (Marriott) would do something like deliver a gift basket, a nice bottle of wine or something.  I'm hoping that the Diamond people do something for you.

The $15.35 daily charge for the amenities (ah... like activities?  (probably cancelled), wifi?  (mediocre at best..), social events?  (probably paused)) - - that is unreasonable.  So, other than parking, what amenities are left?   But that fee, if it is the same for Interval exchangers is not as bad as I thought that it would be.  Thanks for the heads up.

BTW, are the hot tubs open?  Is there a midweek cleanup?


----------



## DRIless (Nov 11, 2020)

babysteps said:


> VI owners who reserve through VI for Sedona Summit don't pay resort fees, this is explicit in the VI confirmation letter. Might be linked to a prior more active relationship between VI and DRI (before my time, one of the DRI sales team knew about it).


Pretty much right on.   Quick and dirty, Vacation Internationale became Sunterra Pacific, a wholly owned subsidiary of Sunterra Corp. sometime around 2000 but got out from under that and again became Vacation Internationale.  They still have a unique exchange relationship with now DRI (formerly Sunterra) and you can see that in VI's Instant Exchange inventory  and DRI lists VI resorts as Affiliated Resorts and has some relatively meager inventory.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 11, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for the info, @Krteczech.  We're going to be there in February.
> 
> The lack of hot water is a concern. my wife and I shower daily.  Two days w/o hot water (your previous post) would be like primitive dry camping.  It would probably take me hours to raise hell with the management, to post on Facebook and to write a scathing (funny metaphore for cold water....) tripadvisor review.  I'm hoping that it doesn't happen to us.
> 
> ...


hot tubs are open. We were just there. No mid week service due to COVID. Don't go to a presentation.  Everyone's mask was off their nose and at times on their chin


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 13, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks @PamMo , looks like I'm stuck with the fee.  A few minutes ago I got onto a Diamond site and found the same in tucked in some corner of their website.  I also saw that there was another disturbing advisory:
> "Limited Cell/Mobile Phone and Wi-Fi Access
> _The resort Wi-Fi is severely limited resulting in connectivity issues throughout the resort. While we are working to improve this service it is a long term project and we apologize for any inconvenience caused. We provide internet access at the business center computers in the lobby."_
> 
> ...


The internet and cell service is abysmal there. We had never experienced such poor service but despite that we had a fabulous week. We could sometimes get service if we leaned over the balcony lol. My son stayed a few weeks before us in building 1 and had luck using horizon.  Our building didn't even have good cell service. We were there election week so it was not such a bad thing.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, the issue of paying $16 a night fees for activities (cancelled because of Covid), wifi (very poor), cell service (very poor), etc.  has kind of disappeared.

This morning I was checking Sedona availability or ii and noticed a mini-dump.  I was able to retrade into the Hyatt Pinon Point on exactly the same dates as before.  (I originally had ePlus, but due to Covid issues had used them up.  So, for $209 I retraded.  Subtracting off the $112 DRI resort fee, so my net out-of-pocket is under $90.  And I get better cell service and good wifi.  I'm sure that I would have been happy at the Summit.  But I'm pleased with the change also.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 26, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Well, the issue of paying $16 a night fees for activities (cancelled because of Covid), wifi (very poor), cell service (very poor), etc.  has kind of disappeared.
> 
> This morning I was checking Sedona availability or ii and noticed a mini-dump.  I was able to retrade into the Hyatt Pinon Point on exactly the same dates as before.  (I originally had ePlus, but due to Covid issues had used them up.  So, for $209 I retraded.  Subtracting off the $112 DRI resort fee, so my net out-of-pocket is under $90.  And I get better cell service and good wifi.  I'm sure that I would have been happy at the Summit.  But I'm pleased with the change also.



BJRSanDiego, you post helped me switch a 2 night Sedona Summit stay which would have been about $300 (we planned a short run to Sedona during a 2 week exchange in Phoenix) to a week long, 3rd week Getaway in a 2 bdrm at Hyatt Pinon Point for $71/night!  So we now have a 3 week vacation with a whole week in Sedona! Thanks for posting .


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 27, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> BJRSanDiego, you post helped me switch a 2 night Sedona Summit stay which would have been about $300 (we planned a short run to Sedona during a 2 week exchange in Phoenix) to a week long, 3rd week Getaway in a 2 bdrm at Hyatt Pinon Point for $71/night!  So we now have a 3 week vacation with a whole week in Sedona! Thanks for posting .


Yes, when I looked at Getaways, I was surprised at how reasonable/low the prices were for the PP.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 27, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Yes, when I looked at Getaways, I was surprised at how reasonable/low the prices were for the PP.



I looked last week and found nothing under Getaways and ~$250/night + taxes which is one of the reasons I booked Sedona Summit. We like the resort about as much as PP, and it was half the price. But at Getaway prices PP is hard to beat given the proximity to town and the walkable good take out options. 

$500 for a week at PP in early February is one of those COVID bargains that have become one of the bright spots in an otherwise dismal pandemic. We are blessed in California with a lot of very nice areas with lovely resorts that we can drive too. We miss Hawaii greatly but we are getting around California these days quite happily!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2020)

I called the resort and was told that the internet is very spotty because they have been working on it. I asked about cell phone coverage and was told that cell phones work in some areas. I specifically asked about tmobile and the desk person said verizon works the best but even then its spotty. 

What is the deal here ? Is the resort tucked into a canyon or sitting on a vortex ?

Bill


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 27, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I called the resort and was told that the internet is very spotty because they have been working on it. I asked about cell phone coverage and was told that cell phones work in some areas. I specifically asked about tmobile and the desk person said verizon works the best but even then its spotty.
> 
> What is the deal here ? Is the resort tucked into a canyon or sitting on a vortex ?
> 
> Bill


No, the resort isn't in a canyon.  

The issue with Verizon is probably at the mercy of that carrier.

But the issue of poor internet connectivity is largely inexcusable.   I think that it is disingenuous for them to be stating for more than 2 years that they "are working on it".  There are a number of satellite providers (Viasat is the biggest and widest bandwidth) that could provide the bandwidth.  The local connectivity is easily provided.  I think that it is totally inexcusable for them to publish that - - year after year -- they are working on the problem.  NO they are not.  They are dragging their feet.   Either that or they have the three stooges  in charge of their IT.   

So, when they want me to pay resort fees for things like internet (no there), or activities (suspended) I think that I am getting ripped off.  That leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 4, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> No, the resort isn't in a canyon.
> 
> The issue with Verizon is probably at the mercy of that carrier.
> 
> ...



I think they fixed the internet and cell phone problem. I am able to stream netflix and use the internet. Our phones work fine too. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2020)

View from Sedona Summit as the sun set. Do you see it ?


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 16, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Non DRI owners and exchangers  must pay DRI resort fees.


And if I am reading their blurbs right, so do Owners if they are renting or exchanging through a non-DRI route.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 16, 2020)

karibkeith said:


> And if I am reading their blurbs right, so do Owners if they are renting or exchanging through a non-DRI route.



That is correct.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 16, 2020)

karibkeith said:


> And if I am reading their blurbs right, so do Owners if they are renting or exchanging through a non-DRI route.



It depends. We exchanged through VI using VI points and didn't pay any resort use fee. 

Bill


----------

